# لو نمرة بتعاكسك تعالى هنا وانت تعرف مين



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مارس 2010)

*لو نمرة بتعاكسك وزهقت منها عايز تعرف مين بعاكس دلوقتى حط نمرة الى عايزه وحدد بلده وانت تعرف هو مين ادى اللينك*
*http://www.wnaat.com/fff/*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا عاشقة ايوة فعلا هو ده صاحب النمرة بالضبط

ليكى عندى واحدة يا عاشقة​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا يا عاشقة ايوة فعلا هو ده صاحب النمرة بالضبط​
> 
> ليكى عندى واحدة يا عاشقة​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتاكلى غيرها
نورتى تاسونى


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

*ههههه
ههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *ههههه*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*


 ميرسى لمرورك كليمو


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه يا نهار مكنتش اتوقع انة يكون دة
ههههههههههههههه
عسل يا عاشقة


----------



## youhnna (16 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شقية وعفريتة​*


----------



## حبة خردل (16 مارس 2010)

*ماااااااااااااشي مسيرها اعملها فيكي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*شكراً ليكي *

*علي فكرة جامدة جداً*​


----------



## andodo (16 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه يا عفريته


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههه

أشكرك يا سكر ..

تسدئى ممكن يكون هو ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك جداً جداً جداً ع المقلب الحلو دا ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
دا وحش اوى
طب مش يكون واحد حلو ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك ياقمر
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2010)

يااااااااااه هو ده السوسة اللي بيعاكسني

بس للاسف انا جربت علي رقمي هههههههههههههه

تبقي كارثة لو طلع ده انا

شكرا يا عاشقة البابا كيرلس


----------



## كيرلس2009 (16 مارس 2010)

_هههههههههههههههه
ماشي

ليكي مقلب عندي

_​


----------



## MATTEW (16 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه ماشي ماشي 

هو الواد الرخم اللي ماسكني من سنتين اخيرا عرفته هههههههههههه

شكرا ليكي علي المواضيع العسل 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## Mason (16 مارس 2010)

_ربنا يسامحك ياعاشقة_
_الصوت كان عالى عندى واتخضيت بأمانة_
_بس مقلب لذيذ_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2010)

هههههههههه
حظى حلو كنت فاتحة الصفحة ومشغولة فى حاجة تانى 30:
متعملتش فيا هيييييه :t30: ههههه
ميرسى يقمر ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 مارس 2010)

*حلوة يا مرمورة بس كنت متوقع اكتر من كده بصراحة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (17 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه بيقولي ههههههههههههههه تعيش وتاكل غيرها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (17 مارس 2010)

*يا عينى على حظك يا بنتى مع الآسف انا عارف مقالبك ومارضيتش لفتح الموضوع واركز فيه هههههههههه بس عيل رخم اللى بيعاكسنى ده ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يا نهار مكنتش اتوقع انة يكون دة
> ههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا عاشقة


 هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى الى سكر
تعيشى وتاكلى غيرها ياقمر


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​**
> 
> شقية وعفريتة​*


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وقعت يايوحنا 
ده انا غلبانة شقية وعفريتة ايه بس :t30:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *ماااااااااااااشي مسيرها اعملها فيكي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس دانا غلبانة:t30:
ميرسى ليكى ياعسل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

andodo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يا عفريته


 هههههههههههههههه
ده انا غلبانة خالص
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 هههههههههههههه
على ايه ده واجب:t30:
ههههههههههههههههه
مرورك الاحلى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *دا وحش اوى*
> *طب مش يكون واحد حلو ههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى لك ياقمر*​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى ياعسل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> يااااااااااه هو ده السوسة اللي بيعاكسني
> 
> بس للاسف انا جربت علي رقمي هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههههههه
احم انت جربت رقمك بقى انت ده وانا اقول شوفته فين قبل كدة:t30:
العفو لاشكر على واجب:t30:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _ماشي_​
> _ليكي مقلب عندي_​


 ليه كدة هيتعمل فيا 3 مقالب حرام ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك نورت وتعيش وتاخد غيرها


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه ماشي ماشي *
> 
> *هو الواد الرخم اللي ماسكني من سنتين اخيرا عرفته هههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك جيسوس سيرفنت نورت الموضوع


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _ربنا يسامحك ياعاشقة_
> 
> _الصوت كان عالى عندى واتخضيت بأمانة_
> _بس مقلب لذيذ_​


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتاكلى غيرها:t30:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حظى حلو كنت فاتحة الصفحة ومشغولة فى حاجة تانى 30:
> متعملتش فيا هيييييه :t30: ههههه
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسيرك تقعى 
العفو لاشكر على واجب:t30:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *حلوة يا مرمورة بس كنت متوقع اكتر من كده بصراحة*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 مرور حضرتك الاحلى 
هههههههههههههههههه
حرام كفاية عليهم كدة 
ميرسى جدا لحضرتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو نمرة موبايل بتعاكسك تعالى هنا وانت تعرف مين*



سامح روماني2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه بيقولي ههههههههههههههه تعيش وتاكل غيرها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك شربت المقلب وحليت بعديه كمان :t30:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 مارس 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *يا عينى على حظك يا بنتى مع الآسف انا عارف مقالبك ومارضيتش لفتح الموضوع واركز فيه هههههههههه بس عيل رخم اللى بيعاكسنى ده ههههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسير حضرتك تقع :t30:
نورت الموضوع


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


 العفو نورت الموضوع


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بلاش مش عاوز اعرفه​


----------



## مريم12 (25 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
كده يا عاشقة كنت عارفة
ميررررسى على المقلب الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> لا بلاش مش عاوز اعرفه ​


 ههههههههههه
نورت يا اونكل رومانى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> _*كده يا عاشقة كنت عارفة*_
> _*ميررررسى على المقلب الجامد ده*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 هههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياعسل نورتى


----------



## maria123 (18 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلوة


 هههههههه
انتى احلى ياقمر
نورتى


----------

